

Show HN: weakurl.com super simple urlshortner - rickchendesign
http://weakurl.com
All this rukus about bit.ly. I tried to make my own url shortener and I am coming for bit.ly. Lol. Looking for some feedback!
======
akkartik
I pasted in weakurl.com. Response: weakurl.com/2. Wouldn't it be shorter to
just return the url? :D

~~~
rickchendesign
lol

------
gordian
Nice! Simple and to the point. Also makes very short URLs. How long can that
last, though?

~~~
rickchendesign
Lol probably not for along time, What if I just blew away the db every month
or so? Leaving dead links everywhere?

~~~
gordian
Depends on how the links are created. If they traverse combinations as they
become available then it could be nice. Right now they may be just adding one
random lowercase letter, then when those are all used up they switch to one
uppercase letter. Then two character combinations until those are used up,
etc., etc. Nice idea...

